# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Εκτακτες συστολες & αγχος.

## Σάτυρος

Πρωτο μηνυμα εδω, Βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο απο το google ψαχνοντας για "εκτακτες συστολες & αγχος".

Ενα χαιρεται απο εμενα κ να παραθεσω το θεμα που με απασχολει:

Κατ αρχην ειμαι 28 χρονων και με λενε Θοδωρη.

Εδω και καιρο μερικες φορες (συνηθως σε ηρεμια) παρουσιαζω εκτακτες συστολες, ποτε συνεχεια - ποτε μεμονωμενα, αυτο το θεμα το ειχα απο παλαιοτερα, οχι με εκτακτες συστολες ομως, απλως ταχυκαρδιες κ αισθημα αγχους, για λιγο καιρο αφου μου εδωσε ενας γιατρος το "solben" το ξεχασα και προσφατα (δεν ξερω αν επαιξε τον ρολο του κ ο χωρισμος απο σχεση 5 χρονων) επανηλθε χειροτερο, εξετασεις ειχα κανει προ 2-3 χρονων (υπερηχο) κ δεν μου ειχαν βρει κατι 
(μονο κατι το οποιο δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγεται, που σπανια μετατρεπεται σε ανεπαρκεια κλπ κλπ) με λιγα λογια τιποτα το ανησυχητικο.

Το χειροτερο που συμβαινει κ μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο ειναι οταν η καρδια κανει ΜΟΝΟ εκτακτες συστολες, τοτε τρομαζω πραγματικα, φοβαμαι οτι θα σταματησει η καρδια κ αισθανομαι οτι δεν μπορω να απομακρυνθω απο τον κοσμο, μην τυχον παθω κατι κ δεν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος, τελευταια κ στην γυμναστικη (με βαρη) αισθανομαι εκτακτες συστολες παρολο που αν ζοριστω πολυ ή τρεξω ολα ειναι οκ.

Επισης αν ανεβουν οι παλμοι χωρις ομως να υπαρχει σωματικη κουραση (πχ κανω μια προσπεραση με την μηχανη κλπ) παλι αρχιζουν οι εκτακτες συνεχεια.
Σε γρηγορο περπατημα - τρεξιμο - σωματικη κουραση δεν εχω προβλημα.


Θα μου αρεσε να συζητησω το θεμα με καποιον που ειναι στο ιδιο "λουκι".

Ευχαριστω πολυ κ συγχαρητηρια για την δουλεια που κανετε εδω περα.  :Smile: 


Υγ. τελευταια εχω βρει την λυση οταν φτασει το πραγμα στο απροχωρητο, πινω μονοκοπανια 2 ουισκια κ γινομαι νορμαλ (οχι κ τοσο εξυπνο ε  :Confused:  )

----------


## lucita

Καλησπερα!Αυτο που περιγραφεις,ενας φιλος το ελεγε "εχω γκντουπ".Εκτακτες συστολες το ελεγε σπανια ..ηθελε να μειωνει προφανως την ενταση των συναισθηματων που του προκαλουσε κ το εκανε λιγο παιδικο.οι εξετασεις αψογες ....οχι μια φορα,αλλα 2 μεσα σε 2 μηνες!
Αληθεια,σκεφτηκες να κανεις εξετασεις ξανα?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Το σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν θελω να μπω στην διαδικασια, ισως να φοβαμαι δεν ξερω.

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε δεν είμαι ειδικός να σ΄απαντησω. Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω είναι στο μέρος που το πρόβλημα αφορά στη σκέψη σου, δλδ δημιουργια σκέψεων που προκαλούν άγχος, έμμονες ιδέες, φοβιες ή δημιουργια φανταστικών περιστατικών ή επικληση γεγονοτων από το παρελθον που σου προκαλούν ένταση, μάθε το μυαλο σου, εκπαίδευσε το να τις αντιμετωπίζει, δλδ να τις αντιλαμβανεται ως τετοιες την ωρα που βρισκονται σε εξελιξη και να τις απωθεί. Σαν εσωτερική παρατηρηση δλδ. Ανε ιναι σ΄αυτο το κομμάτι, ζητα τη βοήθεια καποιου καλού ψυχολόγου. Και πάλι μιλω με επιφυλαξη γιατι δεν ξερω αν ειναι καθαρα παθολογικο το προβλημα.

----------


## lucita

Για να μπεις στη διαδικασια να γραψεις εστω κ εδω για αυτο που σε απασχολει,σημαινει πως ψαχνεις μια καποια λυση.Αρα οι εξετασεις για αρχη ειναι μονοδρομος,εκτος κ αν αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι δεν ειναι παθολογικο αυτο που σου συμβαινει!Οτι φοβασαι ειναι το πλεον δεδομενο και φυσιολογικο,αν δε κανεις ομως κατι θα μενεις με το φοβο.Αρα τι εχεις να χασεις?
Να κανω μια υποθετικη ερωτηξη? Αν κανεις εξετασεις...θα πιστεψεις αυτο που θα σου πουν?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σας!Πανοπτικος,αν μπεις στα post με θεμα τις αρρυθμιες & γενικα με την καρδια,θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που βασανιζονται απ αυτες,οπως εγω,και μαλιστα για χρονια!Εγω εχω κανει ΟΛΕΣ τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις για τις αρρυθμιες,τις οποιες εχω εδω & σχεδον 3 χρονια!Ειναι μεγαααλη ιστορια η αναζητηση των αιτιων τους(οταν σου λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα & εσενα εξακολουθουν να σε βασανιζουν!),δηλαδη οι τροποι καταπολεμισης τους,οπως το να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ΜΕ η ΧΩΡΙΣ φαρμακα,οπως το να παρεις φαρμακα ΜΟΝΟ καταλληλα για αρρυθμιες,η οπως το να το παλεψεις μονος σου....που ειναι πολυ δυσκολο!Το μεγαλυτερο για μενα προβλημα ειναι ο φοβος που σου δημιουργουν & μετα αυτος ο φοβος σε κυνηγαει απο πισω στην παραμικρη σωματικη ενοχληση(ειδικα με την καρδια)....ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ!Απο κει & περα,καποια στιγμη γινονται ενα με την ζωη σου,με την καθημερινοτητα σου,τις κουβαλας παντου,σε οτι & να κανεις,μαζι σου.....τραγικο αλλα δυστυχως συμβαινει!

----------


## Σάτυρος

Σωστα... ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, θα το κοιταξωω το θεμα των εξετασεων, απλα θα πρεπει να το δω λιγο πονηρα το θεμα γιατι αν κλεισω ραντεβου θα μου το βαλουν υστερα απο 2 μηνες...

PANH οκ με τις αρρυθμιες, αλλα κ εκτακτες συστολες μπορει να ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας ?

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αρρυθμιες & εκτακτες συστολες ειναι το ιδιο!Εχω παει σε 4 καρδιολογους + αρρυθμιολογο,και ολοι μου ειπαν οτι τον μεγαλυτερο ρολο τον παιζει το αγχος.Βεβαια το ερωτημα ειναι,γιατι να υπαρχουν & σε περιοδους που υπαρχει ηρεμια οπως πχ διακοπες.......?Μου το χουν απαντησει & αυτο αλλα οταν εξακολουθουν & υπαρχουν τοτε ουτε αυτα που λενε οι γιατροι σε καθησυχαζουν....αστα να πανε!

----------


## Σάτυρος

> Σωστα... ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, θα το κοιταξωω το θεμα των εξετασεων, απλα θα πρεπει να το δω λιγο πονηρα το θεμα γιατι αν κλεισω ραντεβου θα μου το βαλουν υστερα απο 2 μηνες...
> 
> PANH οκ με τις αρρυθμιες, αλλα κ εκτακτες συστολες μπορει να ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας ?



Πηγα τελικα σημερα, μου εκανε το τριπλεξ, το οποιο ειχα κανει πριν απο 3 χρονια κ φαινοταν ελαφρα προπτωση μητροειδους, εγω μου λεει δεν βλεπω προβλημα, ουτε καν προπτωση μητροειδους.

Μου εβαλε χολτερ κ σημερα θα κοιμηθω με καλωδια χεχε.

Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## anika

Πανοπτικε τισ εχω φαει με το κουταλει αυτες τισ εκτακτες συστολες τις οποιες εγω τις ελεγα φτερουγισματα. Οι καρδιολογοι μου που εχω παει μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και μετα τα 2 χολτερ που εχω βαλει και εγω ολα ειναι καλα.Φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ οταν τισ παθαινω που νομιζω και εγω οτι θα σκασει η καρδια μου και θα σταματησει.Πιστεψε με οτι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και ο χωρισμο σου που λες,πλα προσπαθησε οσο μπορεισ να πεισεισ τον εαυτο σου οτι τοσα εκατομμυρια ανθρωποι σε ολο τον κοσμο παθαινουν εκτακτεσ συστολες και πολλοι δεν τισ καταλαβαινουν και καθολου γιατι δεν δινουν σημασια,η δικη μου καρδια θα σταματησει;

----------


## Σάτυρος

> Πανοπτικε τισ εχω φαει με το κουταλει αυτες τισ εκτακτες συστολες τις οποιες εγω τις ελεγα φτερουγισματα. Οι καρδιολογοι μου που εχω παει μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και μετα τα 2 χολτερ που εχω βαλει και εγω ολα ειναι καλα.Φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ οταν τισ παθαινω που νομιζω και εγω οτι θα σκασει η καρδια μου και θα σταματησει.Πιστεψε με οτι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο και ο χωρισμο σου που λες,πλα προσπαθησε οσο μπορεισ να πεισεισ τον εαυτο σου οτι τοσα εκατομμυρια ανθρωποι σε ολο τον κοσμο παθαινουν εκτακτεσ συστολες και πολλοι δεν τισ καταλαβαινουν και καθολου γιατι δεν δινουν σημασια,η δικη μου καρδια θα σταματησει;



Καλα λες, δεν με τρομοκρατει πλεον τοσο αυτο το θεμα, στην τελικη λεω ας σταματησει... αχαχα. 

Ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις κ εσυ...

Εδω μεσα εχω διαβασει για περιπτωσεις πραγματικα δυσκολες, αυτο που εχουμε εμεις δεν ειναι τιποτα  :Smile:

----------


## lucita

Καλησπερα  :Smile: 
Τι εγινε με τις εξετασεις σου?εχεις μια πρωτη εικονα?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω κατι, να κοψω τους καφεδες το τσιγαρο κλπ κλπ

----------


## lucita

Α,πολυ ωραια.Ευχαριστο νεο, ησυχασες κ συ ε ?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Ησυχασα κατα καποιο τροπο... βεβαια οταν αρχιζει να χτυπαει η καρδια παλι οπως θελει τρομαζω αλλα στιγμιαια...

----------


## lucita

θοδωρη καλησπερα!ταχυκαρδιες κανει κ η απορυθμιση του θυερεοειδη αδενα.οποτε μιας κ ακομα τρομαζεις στιγμιαια οταν αρχιζει να χτυπαει οπως θελει,μπορεις να κανεις κ ενα τσεκ-απακι με ενα υπερηχο κ μια αιματολογικη

----------


## Σάτυρος

Θα το κοιταξω αλλα δεν θα επρεπε να εχω κ αλλα συμπτωματα ?

----------


## lucita

δε ξερω αν θα επρεπε! εν ολιγοις ομως καποια συμπτωματα ειναι η απωλεια βαρους ή το αντιθετο,εφιδρωση,ταχυκαρδ ιες,κραμπες,κοπωση,μη ανοχη στο κρυο.

----------


## Σάτυρος

Ευχαριστω, τιποτα απο αυτα δεν εχω, αλλα αφου το ειπες θα το κοιταξω το θεμα αν συνεχισουν, απλως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οταν εχω αρρυθμιες, παντα μα παντα ανακαλυπτω οτι εχω κανει αρκετα τσιγαρα κ εχωωω πιει κ καφεδες πολλους...

Ευχαριστω κ παλι.

----------


## lucita

ο καφες μπορει να προκαλει ταχυκαρδια και ειναι μια πολυ λογικη εξηγηση για αυτο που σου συμβαινει.Εσυ ομως οταν σου συμβαινει.. βαζεις μπροστα την λογικη εξηγηση?  :Wink:

----------


## Σάτυρος

Ξερω γω... ναι υποθετω... Δεν ειναι λυση πιστευω να αρχισω να κανω εξετασεις σε ολο μου το σωμα για να μου φυγει η ιδεα... Ετσι η μια εξεταση θα φερνει την αλλη κ θα καταληξω σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο... πιστευω

----------


## lucita

Δε μπορω να το δω ετσι.οτι δλδ θα μπεις σε φαυλο κυκλο.σημασια εχει τι πιστευεις κ τι νιωθεις εσυ ομως,οποτε πασο!

----------


## POP

Γειασας...και γω εχω μια καρδια που κανει κωλοτουμπες,βυθιζεται,σβην ει..κλπ κλπ...
Γυρναω απο γιατρο σε γιατρο μπας και σταματησουν αυτες οι εκτακτες,τωρα παιρνω angoron,κατι κανουν αλλα μια μερα ξεχασα να το παρω και παλι τα ιδια!Εχω καταντησει να φοβαμαι να κυκλοφορησω εξω ή να μενω μονη μου στο σπιτι γιατι πανικοβαλλομαι οταν συμβαινει.Απο τη μια χαιρομαι που μου λενε οτι δεν εχει κατι η καρδια μου μολονοτι εχω κατι προπτωσουλες και ανεπαρκειουλες αλλα οι γιατροι λενε οτι δεν ειναι απο αυτο.Ειναι τωρα 4 μηνες που ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο.Πηγα και στην ομοιοπαθητικη αλλα ακομα δεν εχω ξεκινησει τη θεραπεια για να ξερω τι θα γινει.Θα ξεκινησω την Τεταρτη και ...ειδωμεν...
Ειναι καποιος που ειχε συχνες εκτακτες και του περασανε και πως?
Ελπιζω ναι για να παρω θάρρος..
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Σάτυρος

Γλυκεια μου σε καταλαβαινω, ακριβως το ιδιο εχω, δεν ειναι κατι, αφου λεει ο γιατρος οτι δεν ειναι παθολογικο δεν εχεις να φοβασαι κατι.

Προσπαθησε απλως να μην πανικοβαλεσαι, το αγχος, ο Καφες το τσιγαρο η εκθεση στο κρυο ειναι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν, θα σου ελεγα να συζητησεις με εναν γιατρο την ληψη καποιου αγχολυτικου, προσωπικα οταν παρω αμεσως λειτουργει ρολοι

----------


## POP

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση...Παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικα αν αυτο εννοεις.Επισης καμια φορα και xanax αλλα μονο περιστασιακα.Εσυ εννοεις σαγχολυτικο σαν θεραπεια?Τωρα οσο για τον καφε και το τσιγαρο τι να σου πω?Τον καφε οκ τον εκοψα.Πινω μονο εναν ντεκαφεινε την ημερα.Αλλα το τσιγαρο δυσκολευομαι.Κουφο δεν ειναι απο τη μια να φοβαμαι κι απο την αλλη να καπνιζω που και εκτακτες να μην ειχα θα επρεπε να μην..??

----------


## Σάτυρος

Και εγω παιρνω solben κ εχουν μειωθει πολυ, εγω δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω ακριβως γιατι δεν ειμαι γιατρος, αλλα ειναι συνηθες οταν σε πιανει μια κριση να παιρνεις πχ μισο ή ενα lexotanil κ περναει η κριση, συζητα το με εναν ψυχιατρο κ θα σου πει αυτος.

Ποσο εισαι ?

----------


## POP

Κι εγω solben παιρνω.44 ειμαι,εσυ?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Τα γραφω ολα στο πρωτο μηνυμα.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εσεις παιδια,εκτος απο εκτακτες,εχετε βαρος στο στερνο,τσιμπηματα,νευροπον ους,ενοχλησεις στην πλατη(πισω απ την καρδια)κτλ.....?

----------


## POP

Γειασου PANH...εγω εχω εναν πονο στο στερνο αρκετα δυνατο εδω και 10 μερες,παταω και ποναω,και ενω ημουν σιγουρη οτι ειναι πιασιμο,πηγα στο γαιτρο και μου ειπε οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικο!Και μαλιστα μου βρηκε και αλλα σημεια που ποναω.Δεν μου εδωσε κατι,μονο mesulid,πηρα αλλα δεν μου περασε.Τωρα τα τσιμπηματα και ολα τα υπολοιπα που γραφεις εννοειται οτι ειναι στο προγραμμα!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αστα να πανε...καθημερηνα βασανιστηρια...& πως τυχαινει ρε γα...το ολα στην περιοχη της καρδιας.....ουφφ!!!!

----------


## panamar

η καρδια ειναι το μονο οργανο που δουλευει 24 ωρες ακαταπαυστα για αυτο και απορυθμιζεται πιο ευκολα.το εχω πει και σε αλλο θεμα εχω παει αμετρητες φορες σε επειγοντα νοσοκομειου με πονους στο στηθος'ελεφαντα'το ελεγα.καρδιογραφημα καποιοι πιο ευαισθητη με παρηγορουσαν καποιοι πιο γιατροι με στελναν σε ψυχολογο.

----------


## POP

Σημερα εμενα η καρδια μου τριζει και ειμαι σε αναμονη των εκτακτων.Εχτες με ταραξαν.. :Mad:

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οταν λες "τριζει"??

----------


## Σάτυρος

Οταν εχεις κανει τριπλεξ, καρδιογραφημα κ σου εχει πει ο γιατρος οτι εισαι καλα, δεν εχεις λογο να φοβασαι. 

Ειτε αισθανεσαι εκτακτες κ κενο (που το παθαινω συχνα) ειτε απλως αισθανεσαι οτι ζαλιζεσαι, ειτε πονους κλπ κλπ.

Μην αγχωνεστε τζαμπα. Ο πονος του εμφραγματος πχ (που φανταζομαι φοβαστε τοσο) για να σας ηρεμισω θα σας πω οτι ειναι εντελως διαπεραστικος, σαν να σου καρφωσαν ενα κονταρι στην πλατη. Δεν ειναι ενα απλο "πονακι".

Οταν αισθανομαι οτι τρομαζω πολυ, σηκωνομαι κ κανω μια βολτα

----------


## anika

Ηθελα απλα να ενημερωσω οτι εκτακτεσ συστολεσ μπορει να εμφανισεισ και απο καποιο προβλημα με το στομαχι σου.ο γιατροσ μου εχει πει οτι σχετιζονται αμεσα αυτα τα δυο.

----------


## POP

Γειασας και παλι παιδια!Ενα εχω να σας πω..οτι απο την ημερα που ανακαλυψα οτι υπαρχουν τοσοι πολλοι με συμπτωματα σαν τα δικα μου αισθανομαι παρα πολυ καλυτερα!Εχτες πηγα στο μαθημα χορου που ειχα και δεν το ακυρωσα,καποια στιγμη μεσα στο αυτοκινητο ενοιωσα καπως αλλα το ξεπερασα πολυ γρηγορα και σκεφτομουν τι καλα να ειχα κινητο που να συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ(το δικο μου ειναι αρχαιο) για να εμπαινα και να μου δινατε κουραγιο.Αλλα τελος καλο ολα καλα.Σας ευχαριστω ολους!Εισαστε φιλοι μου χωρις να σας ξερω!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Εχεις δικιο POP,τουλαχιστον ξερεις οτι ολα αυτα που νομιζες καποτε οτι τα περνας μονο εσυ,δεν ειναι ετσι!Μακαρι να μην υπηρχαν σε κανεναν μας!!

----------


## down_under

> Γεια σας!Πανοπτικος,αν μπεις στα post με θεμα τις αρρυθμιες & γενικα με την καρδια,θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που βασανιζονται απ αυτες,οπως εγω,και μαλιστα για χρονια!Εγω εχω κανει ΟΛΕΣ τις απαραιτητες εξετασεις για τις αρρυθμιες,τις οποιες εχω εδω & σχεδον 3 χρονια!Ειναι μεγαααλη ιστορια η αναζητηση των αιτιων τους(οταν σου λενε οι γιατροι οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα & εσενα εξακολουθουν να σε βασανιζουν!),δηλαδη οι τροποι καταπολεμισης τους,οπως το να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ΜΕ η ΧΩΡΙΣ φαρμακα,οπως το να παρεις φαρμακα ΜΟΝΟ καταλληλα για αρρυθμιες,η οπως το να το παλεψεις μονος σου....που ειναι πολυ δυσκολο!Το μεγαλυτερο για μενα προβλημα ειναι ο φοβος που σου δημιουργουν & μετα αυτος ο φοβος σε κυνηγαει απο πισω στην παραμικρη σωματικη ενοχληση(ειδικα με την καρδια)....ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ!Απο κει & περα,καποια στιγμη γινονται ενα με την ζωη σου,με την καθημερινοτητα σου,τις κουβαλας παντου,σε οτι & να κανεις,μαζι σου.....τραγικο αλλα δυστυχως συμβαινει!


 Πολύ σωστά, έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με τις έκτακτες, και μάλιστα έχω και ανεπάρκεια μετρίου βαθμού (2+) στην αορτή, παρόλα αυτά οι γιατροί ειναι πάντα καθησυχαστικοί.

----------


## down_under

> Ηθελα απλα να ενημερωσω οτι εκτακτεσ συστολεσ μπορει να εμφανισεισ και απο καποιο προβλημα με το στομαχι σου.ο γιατροσ μου εχει πει οτι σχετιζονται αμεσα αυτα τα δυο.


 Κι αυτό πολύ σωστό, φίλος γιατρός μου έχει πει ότι πολλές φορές στομαχική διαταραχή δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην λειτουργεία της καρδιάς, τόσο που δημιουργεί αίσθημα πανικού και άγχους.

----------


## POP

Καλημερα παιδια!Εκει που πιστευα οτι ολα τα ειχα under control πηγα προχτες στο μαθημα χορου,με το ζορι βεβαια αλλα πηγα,και εκει που ηταν ολα καλα,μετα απο 2 στροφες, μην φανταστειτε τιποτα φοβερο,φοβηθηκα οτι θα ζαλιστω,ισως και να ζαλιστηκα ελαχιστα,φοβηθηκα,κατευθει αν με πιασανε εκτακτες και εφυγα αρον αρον.Και τωρα φοβαμαι να ξαναπαω.Σημερα κανονισα ραντεβου με τον καρδιολογο παλι.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Αχχ pop,ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!!Και μενα οταν με πιανουν ενοχλησεις στην καρδια η αρρυθμιες το πρωτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να παω ΞΑΝΑ στην καρδιολογο μου......

----------


## POP

> Αχχ pop,ποσο σε καταλαβαινω!!Και μενα οταν με πιανουν ενοχλησεις στην καρδια η αρρυθμιες το πρωτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να παω ΞΑΝΑ στην καρδιολογο μου......


Το κακο ειναι οτι τωρα δεν θελω να ξανακανω τιποτα το οποιο μπορει να με ζαλισει,κουρασει κλπ κλπ. Και ετσι παλι θα κλειστω στο σπιτι μου.Ελπιζω ο καρδιολογος να με καθησυχασει.Γιατι αν κανει οτιδηποτε αλλο την πατησα.

----------


## Karol

Παιδια , διαβασα τα περισσοτερα απ οσα εχετε γραψει και εχω να πω πως και εγω πανω κατω τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζα στα 18 -19 μου και τωρα παλι στα 22 μου!!!! Ομως εχω παρατηρισει το εξης: πως εκει που το βραδυ σε κατατρωει το αγχος σκεφτεσαι εντονα το θανατο και πως η καρδια σου σε λιγο θα σταματησει και βαρας κατι ταχυκαρδιες και κατι φτρερουγισματα καποια στιγμη...τσουυυυπ σε παιρνει ο υπνος και ως δια μαγειας ΠΑΝΤΑ ξυπνας και το επομενο πρωι και οχι απλα ξυπνας!!!! ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!! Μεχρι να μπει το μυαλο να σκεφτει παλι τα ιδια αρνητικα πραγματα , εισαι καλα!!!! Και καθως ερχετε το βραδυ αρχιζει ο ιδιος γολγοθας που σε κανει να χανεσαι στις πιο αρνητικες σκεψεις!!! Παντως να ξερετε ο καφες και το τσιγαρο επηρεαζουν παρα πολυ!!! Ακομα και ο γαλικος εμενα με πειραζει πια...Δηλαδη μπορει να πιω και μετα απο κανα 2ωρο νιωθω πραγματικα πως θα πεθανω οχι απο αρρυθμιες μονο απο δυσφορια του συστηματος γενικα...ειναι πολυ περιεργο!!! Ας μην μιλησω για φραπε και esspresso!!! Τελος παντων ειχα κανει περυσι τριπλεξ και μου βρικε ενα μικρο φυσιμα αλλα πλεον ειμαι τοσο χαλια που θελω να ξανα παω να κανω αν και μεσα σε 2 χρονια τι μπορει να δημιουργηθικε ....?!?! Πιστευω τελικα πως ολα ειναι σκεψεις, αγχος , κακη ποιοτητα ζωης που εμεις τα προκαλουμε στον εαυτο μας!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ναι karol,ετσι ειναι!Αυτο που εγραψες για τα βραδια,το χω σκεφτει πολλες φορες!Εχου περασει τοσες νυχτες που απ τις πολλες αρρυθμιες η νευροπονους στην καρδια,πιστευω οτι δεν θα ξημερωσω......& τσουπ,το πρωι μια χαρα!Βασανιστικο!

----------


## anika

Και εγω αυτο πιστευω.ΠΟλλες φορεσ ειμαι τοσο χαλια που δεν ξερω αν θα ζησω το επομενο λεπτο.Τρομος ,κρυος ιδρωτας αισθημα οτι πεθαινω να σκεφτομαι τι θα γινουν τα παιδια μου και τετοια.Και ξαφνικα θα χτυπησει το τηλεφωνο και μπορει να μου πουν κατι σημαντικο και να αρχισω να σκεφτομαι αυτο και ως δια μαγειασ μεσα σε 5 λεπτα τα χω ξεχασει ολα.Ειμαι περδικι.Μας δουλευει ψιλο γαζι το ιδιο μας το μυαλο μου φαινεται...

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Οταν εισαι μαμα το μυαλο παει κατευθειαν στη σκεψη "τι θα γινουν τα παιδια μου..."ετσι & εγω!Ειναι τρομερο!Σημερα διαβασα για ενα παλικαρακι 18 χρονων σ ενα λυκειο της Κρητης,επαθε ανακοπη μεσα στην ταξη.....& λεω ρε παιδι μου,μα ειναι δυνατον,τοσο νεοι ανθρωποι.....αρα αν το χεις & λιγο(εννοω τις φοβιες μ αυτα)πως να μην ανησυχεις???? :Frown:

----------


## Karol

Αχ μην μου λετε για μικρους που παθαινουν ανακοπη γτ παρατεινετε το αγχος μου!!!! Σημερα πηγα cinema και στην μιση ταινια ημουν χαλια..Με το ενα χερι στουσ σφυγμους και με το αλλο να πινω νερο και προφανως αρνητικες σκεψεις ολη την διαρκεια...!! κοιταω τους γυρω μου και τους βλεπω να ειναι τοσο καλα και προσπαθω κι εγω να μην τα σκεφτομαι αλλα οσο πιεζομαι γινεται ακομα χειροτερο...!!! Παιδια η θα την βγαζουμε καθε μερα στους γιατρους η θα αρχισουμε τα φαρμακα!! Να ρωτησω ..., Εχετε μια σταθερη δουλεια εσεις????

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Όσον αφορά τις έκτακτες, μιας και απο ότι βλέπω όλους μας ταλαιπωρούν, αυτό που βοηθάει πολύ είναι η καλή ενυδάτωση του σώματος. πίνουμε δηλαδή αρκετό νερό, και επίσης το κάλιο είναι πολύ σημαντικό, μιας και σχετίζεται άμεσα με την λειτουργία της καρδιάς. Πολλοί μπορεί να έχουμε χαμηλό κάλιο και να μην το γνωρίζουμε. Οπότε η κατανάλωση τροφίμων που είναι πλούσια σε κάλιο βοηθάει. Μπανάνες, πορτοκάλια, πατάτες, ντομάτες με την φλούδα βοηθανε τον οργανισμό να εχει σωστά επίπεδα καλίου. Και φυσικά καταναλώνουμε χωρίς υπερβολές. :Big Grin:

----------


## nikos_84

καλησπέρα σε όλους σας, καταρχήν θα πω τα τυπικά και εγώ.Είμαι 27 χρονών και αρχισα να έχω έκτακτες συστολές ή φτερουγίσματα όπως τα λέω εγώ από τα 22 μου.Ξέρετε όλοι τι απαίσιο αίσθημα είναι αυτό,κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνει σκέφτομαι ότι αυτό είναι το τέλος,κλάφτε με!! Εχω ένα συρταρι γεμάτο εξετασεις (άπειρα καρδιογραφήματα,triplex, κοπόσεως, holter, μαγνητική κλπ) γενικά έχω καταχρεώσει το ταμείο μου!! Τίποτα δεν μου έχουν βρει και κάθε φορά ακούω τα συνηθισμένα σχόλια από τους γιατρούς"δεν εχεις τίποτα απολύτως" "βρες καμία γκόμενα και θα σου περάσει" "θα τρελάνεις την μάνα σου με τις φοβίες σου" κλπ. Ελα μου ντε που ο χαζός εγκεφαλος μου δεν το καταλαβαίνει και κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνουν γαμιέται η ψυχολογία μου,αρχίζω και κάνω απαισιόδοξες σκέψεις, ψάχνω στο internet για προβλήματα στην καρδια,φτίαχνω δικά μου υποθετικά σενάρια για το τι μπορεί να έχω (ενοείται πως δεν έχω καμία σχέση με ιατρκή!),έχω μάθει σχεδόν απ έξω όλες τις ασθένειες της καρδίας!! γενικά το έχω δει λιγο τσαμπουκαλίστικα το θέμα,κάθε φορά που με πιάνουν αρρυθμίες παώ και λιωνω στο γυμναστηριο,σκέφτομαι οτί εγώ είμαι ο αρχηγός,εγω κάνω κουμάντο!!
Δε θα αφησω τα σκατοφτερουγίσματα να μου γαμήσουν τη ζωή μου!! Για να μην το παίζω πολύ μαγκας βεβαια,ειναί και πολλές φορές που οταν ειμαι σε μία γενικά ασχημη ψυχολογία με ριχνει ακόμα περισσότερο αυτό το πρόβλημα.Πάντα ομώς προσπάθω να το αντιμετωπίζω δυναμικά,πάιρνω μισο xanax ή πίνω δύο μπύρες και βγαίνω έξω με φίλους για να αποσπαστεί τελείως από αυτό το θέμα η προσοχή μου! το μόνο καλό απ ολη την ιστορία είναι οτι επειδή κάθε φορά που μου συμβαίνει σκεφτόμαι οτί μπορεί να πεθάνω έχω αρχίσει και εκτιμώ απίστευτα την κάθε στιγμή που είμαι ζωντανός !! Δεν πρέπει για κάνενα λόγο αυτό το πρόβλήμα να μας χαλάσει τη ζωή μας, είναι κατι πολύ λίγο σε σχέση μ όλα αυτά που μας προσφέρει η Ζωη.

----------


## SpiralStaircase

Πολύ σωστά τα λες Νίκο. Ίσως η καλύτερη λύση είναι να προσπαθούμε να απασχολούμε το μυαλό μας με κατι άλλο απο την καρδιά. Δύσκολο μεν, αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο. Πάντως ότι και να λέει κάποιος, αν δεν έχει νιώσει ποτέ τι εστί έκτακτες, δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει την ταλαιπωρία που περνάμε.

----------


## petros12

ΕΓΩ POP ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1000 ΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ.ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΑΝΕ ΜΕ ANGORON ΚΑΙ SINTROM ΕΝΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΟΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΤΟ ANGORON 200 ΣΑΛΟΣΠΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΛΙΓΟ XANAX 0,5 KAI ΠΑΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

> ΕΓΩ POP ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1000 ΤΟ 24ΩΡΟ.ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΖΕΤΕ ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΤΑΞΑΝΕ ΜΕ ANGORON ΚΑΙ SINTROM ΕΝΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΟΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΤΟ ANGORON 200 ΣΑΛΟΣΠΙΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΛΙΓΟ XANAX 0,5 KAI ΠΑΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.


Καλησπερα!Petros,επειδη εδω και 3 χρονια εχω το προβλημα των αρρυθμιων,εχω ρωτησει για κολπικη μαρμαριγη,μου εχουν πει οτι δεν ειναι αρρυθμια αλλα παθηση της καρδιας η οποια φαινεται με το triplex.Τι ακριβως διαφορετικο ενιωσες πριν 2 μηνες σε σχεση με παλια που ειχες αρρυθμια?Και γιατι σου εκαναν ενδοφλεβια?

----------


## petros12

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΡΑΝΗ. ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΝΟΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΤΥΠΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΗΘΟΣ Η ΕΝΑΝ ΚΟΜΠΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΑΙΜΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΗΛ ΓΙΑ 1 Η 2 SEC ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΕ Ο ΡΥΘΜΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΛΑΤΩΜΕΝΟΣ. ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΗΛ ΑΠΟ 15 SEC ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ . ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ HOLTER 24ΩΡΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ 1000 ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ Η ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ HOLTER ΚΑΙ 2000 ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ.ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΕΝΟΙΩΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΣΥΣΤΟΛΕΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΝΔΟΙΑΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΣ .ΕΝΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΟ ΟΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΘΩ ΘΡΟΜΒΟΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΘΩ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ.Η ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Petro,δεν μπορω να πω ακριβως ποσες αρρυθμιες ειχα μεσα σε 24 ωρες(εχω βαλει 3 φορες holder)αλλα ειχα αρκετες,καθε μερα,και φυσικα δεν λενε ακομα να φυγουν απ τη ζωη μου!Στο νοσοκομειο πηγες γιατι εκτος απ τις πολλες εκτακτες,ενιωσες & κατι αλλο?Εγραψες οτι σου εκαναν ενδοφλεβια για να μην παθεις θρομβωση & μετα εγκεφαλικο,δηλαδη οταν υπαρχουν τοσες εκτακτες αυτο παθαινεις?Οσο για την μαρμαριγη,δεν ειναι αρρυθμια(εκτακτες),ειναι οπως ξαναεγραψα παθηση μετα απο προβλημα της καρδιας.Εσενα τι ακριβως σου χουν πει για την αρρυθμια?Ποσο καιρο την εχεις?

----------


## petros12

ΡΑΝΗ ΤΙΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ 29 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ 49. ΟΣΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ.ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ 40 ΑΡΗ Η 50 ΑΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑ ΧΟΛΙΣΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ Β ΑΝΑΣΤΟΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΠΙΡΙΝΗ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΥΝ APLATION .ΕΓΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΕΙΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΑΔΗ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΑΛΜΙΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΞΥΠΝΑΓΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ STRESS ECHO ΔΗΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΒΑΛΕ ENΔΟΦΛΕΒΙΟ ΟΡΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΟΥΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ KAI ARXISE Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥΣ 180 ΠΑΛΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΕΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΥΟΚΑΡΔΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΣΑΝ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΟΠΩΣΕΩΣ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ TRIPLEX ΚΑΙ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ Η ΚΟΛΠΙΚΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΞΑΦΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΙΕΙ ΜΥΟΚΑΡΔΙΑ .ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΗΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ.ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΟΣΗΛΕΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΑΝΑΤΑΧΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΝΑΤΑΧΘΕΙΚΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΟΡΡΟΥ ANGORON ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ TRIPLEX ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΑΝΗΚΕ ΚΑΤΙ .ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΓΙΕΙ ΜΥΟΚΑΡΔΙΑ.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟ.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Δηλαδη Petro,εγω που εχω κανει τοσες εξετασεις & την πιο προσφατη πριν απο ενα μηνα,δεν θα φαινοταν η μαρμαριγη?Αυτο δημιουργειται απο εκτακτες χρονων?

----------


## petros12

ΡΑΝΗ Η ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΤΑΧΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ '' ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ '' ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΤΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΩΡΙΖΩ.

----------


## POP

> ΡΑΝΗ Η ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ. ΕΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΤΑΧΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ '' ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ '' ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΔΙΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ. ΤΩΡΑ ΕΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΡΟΛΟ ΟΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΤΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΩΡΙΖΩ.


Καλημερα Πετρο!
Ελπιζω να πηγαινεις καλυτερα με τη θεραπεια που κανεις.Εγω με το angoron ας πουμε οτι σταθεροποιησα καπως την κατασταση.Εχω εκτακτες αλλα οχι πολλες-τουλαχιστον αυτες που καταλαβαινω- αλλα σημερα πριν λιγο ειχα μια διπλη και ταυτοχρονα μουδιασαν για δευτερολεπτα τα χερια μου.Φοβηθηκα η αληθεια ειναι και εκει που ειχα αρχισει να το ξεχναω νατο παλι...

----------


## christar

Θοδωρη νοιωθω και εγω τα ιδια. Εκτακτες συστολες, αγχος, ταχυπαλμιες, πηγα σε καρδιολογο και τελικα σε ψυχιατρο. Προσπαθω να βρω τα ποδια μου αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. Οι εκτακτες συστολες σε βαζουν σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο. Δεν ξερω τι αλλα πρεπει να κανω













> Πρωτο μηνυμα εδω, Βρηκα το φορουμ αυτο απο το google ψαχνοντας για "εκτακτες συστολες & αγχος".
> 
> Ενα χαιρεται απο εμενα κ να παραθεσω το θεμα που με απασχολει:
> 
> Κατ αρχην ειμαι 28 χρονων και με λενε Θοδωρη.
> 
> Εδω και καιρο μερικες φορες (συνηθως σε ηρεμια) παρουσιαζω εκτακτες συστολες, ποτε συνεχεια - ποτε μεμονωμενα, αυτο το θεμα το ειχα απο παλαιοτερα, οχι με εκτακτες συστολες ομως, απλως ταχυκαρδιες κ αισθημα αγχους, για λιγο καιρο αφου μου εδωσε ενας γιατρος το "solben" το ξεχασα και προσφατα (δεν ξερω αν επαιξε τον ρολο του κ ο χωρισμος απο σχεση 5 χρονων) επανηλθε χειροτερο, εξετασεις ειχα κανει προ 2-3 χρονων (υπερηχο) κ δεν μου ειχαν βρει κατι 
> (μονο κατι το οποιο δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγεται, που σπανια μετατρεπεται σε ανεπαρκεια κλπ κλπ) με λιγα λογια τιποτα το ανησυχητικο.
> 
> ...

----------


## ThSt

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Αραιές έκτακτες κοιλιακές συστολές είναι το δικό μου πρόβλημα, αραιές για τους γιατρούς, συχνές και ανυπόφορες για εμένα! Διάβασα όλα τα προηγούμενα post και θέλω να αναφέρω και τη δική μου περίπτωση για να δώσω κουράγιο σε κάποιους και να μου δώσουν κουράγιο και όσοι μπορούν  :Smile:  . Είμαι 25 χρονών πλέον, το πρόβλημα μου ξεκίνησε από το 20ο έτος της ζωής μου. Ξεκίνησα με 50, 100, 200 έκτακτες την ημέρα και έχω φτάσει μέχρι και 1200 καταγεγραμμένες σε Holter ρυθμού και ίσως ακόμα περισσότερες σε μέρες που δεν είχα Holter για να τις καταγράψει. Είμαι από σχετικά μικρή ηλικία αρκετά υποχόνδριο άτομο, και επιβεβαιωμένα μπορεί κανείς να αποφανθεί πως πάσχω από ισχυρή υποχονδριακή διαταραχή και από αγχώδεις διαταραχές κατά περιόδους ( μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας που υπήρξε σε άτομο τις οικογένειας μου και μερικά άσχημα χρόνια για να γίνω υποχόνδριος). Γενικά είχα φοβία για αρκετές ασθένειες και στα παραμικρά σωματικά συμπτώματα μου πήγαινα πάντα στη χειρότερη και λιγότερο πιθανή φυσικά περίπτωση με αποτέλεσμα να γίνεται εμμονή και να μου καταστρέφει τη τη ψυχολογία μου, ακολούθως το σώμα μου και τελικά την καθημερινότητα μου. Στο ζουμί της υπόθεσης όμως, πλέον νομίζω ότι εχω ξεπεράσει πολλές από τις φοβίες μου διότι οι έκτακτες συστολές με έχουν φέρει στα άκρα( κυριολεκτικά) και αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που θέλω να ξεπεράσω. Πολλές επισκέψεις στα επείγοντα, με έχουν δεί τουλάχιστον 15 ( καρδιολόγοι) , μεταξύ τους νέοι-ειδικευόμενοι μέχρι και τον δρ. Μανώλη ο οποίος είναι ο πιο εξειδικευμένος αρρυθμιολόγος νομίζω στην Ελλάδα ( στο νοσοκομείο του Ευαγγελισμού, ίσως τον γνωρίζετε αρκετοί). Triplex, καρδιογραφήματα, Holter, βιοχημικές εξετάσεις( θυεροειδής, ηλεκτρολύτες, βιταμίνες), ακτινογραφίες, μαγνιτικές εγκεφάλου και επινεφριδίων, γαστροσκοπήσεις , μερικές από τις εξετάσεις στις οποίες έχω υποβληθεί για να εντοπιστεί η αιτία των εκτάκτων. Για ηλεκτροφυσιολογικό έλεγχο ,ούτε λόγος από κανέναν γιατρό, δεν θέλουν να με υποβάλουν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία για απλές κοιλιακές συστολές (καμιά φορά βέβαια μπορεί να εμφανίζονται σε διδυμίες , η και σε μικρές ρυπές). Ο κ. Μανώλης με είχε βοηθησει με έναν β-αναστολέα, το φάρμακο blocatens σε μικρή δόση 0.25mg την ημέρα και σε συνδυασμό με το SSRI cipralex και το Remeron για 2 χρόνια ήμουν αρκετά καλά, σταματώντας μάλιστα το cipralex και μένοντας μόνο με τα άλλα 2 ήμουν ακόμα καλύτερα ( υπήρξαν μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα που δεν ένιωθα καμία έκτακτη). Πλέον έχω φτάσει στο χειρότερο σημείο τα 0.25 του blocatens δεν μου φτάνουν , ούτε το Remeron. Ο ψυχίατρος που με παρακολουθεί μου έδωσε Ladose που δεν είχαν κανένα αποτέλεσμα, και ακολούθως Efexor τα οποία μου δημιούργησαν μια επιθετική συμπεριφόρα (κρίσης οργής) και ακόμα περισσότερες έκτακτες και τα οποία έχω σταματήσει ( έχοντας ακόμα συμπτώματα απόσυρσης). Πλέον προσπαθώ να τις περιορίσω με 0,5 - 0,75 blocatens την ημέρα και Xanax. Όσον αφορά τον αθλητισμό, παίζω μπάσκετ συχνά το οποίο βέβαια και είχα περιορίσει επειδή εμφανίζονταν πολλές και στην διάρκεια τις κόπωσης , αλλά ακόμα και τις περιόδους που δεν εμφανίζονται τις φοβάμαι τόσο που δεν το απολαμβάνω ( το σίγουρο είναι ότι με τον αθλτητισμό την υπόλοιπη μέρα ήμουνα καλύτερα). Αυτά από εμένα...

----------

